# Molly breeding and genetics



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 4 mollies (1 male, 2 female) which I am hoping to breed in the not so distant future. But I was wondering how long will it be from when they mate to the time they actually give birth so I know when to look out for fry. Also if I breed a female black molly and a speckled (white and black) male molly will the fry be likely to be all black, speckled or a bit of both ie speckled body and black fins.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

once they are preg you will notice a dark gravid spot. They will give birth in around 26-30 days you will usually expetct between 12 fry up to 30 fry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The black, speckled and "silver", actual white mollies are the same species and should breed fine with each other. Just wait and see, shouldn't be too long.


----------

